# Nature may take out the eastern seaboard?



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Global Disaster Watch: Wednesday, September 28, 2011

With the things happening lately would it be much of a surprize??


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Dammit! I wonder how far up the East Coast they are talking about? I don't mind losing florida and all of those little islands (my wife would have to pick out a new favorite vacation spot and that would be rather vexing, losing Grand Cayman), but if that wave were to progress five miles inland... i'm only about three miles in from the Chesapeake Bay! It can't destroy my house, that's where I keep all of my stuff!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The last line of the article:
*[This article is from 2001 - note the number of Canary Island quakes currently occurring.] *
Haven't been watching. Are the Canary Island quakes more then normal (and more then anywhere else in the world)?


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is an article:

El Hierro (Canary Islands, Spain) : September 27 : 300 people have to evacuate

This volcano has been potentially threatening for a number of weeks.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm 180 miles inland at 900', unless it happens this coming weekend, in which case I'll be at sea level in Va. Bch. for Neptune Festival.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

That means my house in Virginia will be beach front property! LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Dammit! I wonder how far up the East Coast they are talking about?


Here is a map that shows the path of the tsunami if the west flank of LaPalma should slide into the Atlantic. Although everything I've seen and read about it leans toward it being an unlikely event.

http://wet.kuleuven.be/wetenschapinbreedbeeld/lesmateriaal_geologie/wardday-lapalmatsunami.pdf

Caption from above maps:

*Even after crossing the Atlantic, a lateral collapse of Cumbre Vieja volcano could impose a great sequence of waves of 10-25 m height on the
shores of the Americas*


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Danggit...... I will miss St. Augustine.


No worries up here in Tallytown....... 

Well, until all those refugees stream in.......


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If that happened that would be enough to send the world economy into a crash. Damage to all the ocean front property would be in the trillions. If the quake happened at night a lot of people wouldn't get out in time.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Uncle Joe.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Surf's up Dude


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

Somebody run over to the white house and lock everyone in! Aw, I forgot they were in denver.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

After the tsunami starts will the Weather Channel have someone on the coast waiting for it to come in?

Here's a link to recent news for the Canary Islands. One of the volcanoes is erupting.

El Hierro Volcano (Canary Islands) : Red alert

Update 15/10 - 13:20 UTC : Joke Volta reports that the cross road La Restinga - Tacaron, where people could have an overview over the water has been closed by the police. Everybody on the island is very nervous right now and is awaiting further news from the authorities.
Authorities are pressing that the current eruption has no risk for the population on the island because of the water column who is keeping the magma at the bottom of the sea. Accordingly, coastal explosions are not expected based on this new eruption.
Update 15/10 - 13:15 UTC : At 13:15 local time an urgent order has been given by the authorities to immediately evacuate La Restinga. Some local people have been allowed to pick up personal belongings.
- The new eruption is said to occur at a depth of 600 meter and approx. 2.5 km from the coast.
- Authorities are claiming this time that the eruption taking place is a Magma eruption.


----------



## Diane (Oct 14, 2011)

From what I heard, since July 19th there has been over 9,300 quakes there. IF it were to cause a tidal wave it is expected to have waves of 130 to 160 feet and come in at 650mph and will travel up to 12 1/2 miles inland. This is estimated to be on the conservative side. They estimate that if the ledge that holds in this HUGE lake crumbles (inside the volcano) that this would happen and that it would take 8 hours to reach the east coast. So people would have a grid lock trying to escape. The volcano that is holding all of this water already has major cracks and fractures. It has scientist concerned. The stone side that they fear will give way has major, MAJOR tonnage of rock. It is also said that the entire east coast would be hit.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are inland,but we could have problems with those who flee the desaster .
The whole world is in trouble,our time is coming for sure.If St.helen erupted it could kill off all our crops for awhile. Earthquakes are rumbling ,floods,storms and fires are going on.Sounds like something out of prophecy.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I just came across this clip from The History Channel that explains the scenario pretty well.






And here is an updated article.

Geological Time Bomb: Red Alert Issued For El Hierro Volcanic Region in Canary Islands; Possible Tsunami Threat To U.S. East Coast


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Uncle Joe. I knew a threat was there but not the extent of the threat. Wow!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, I just watched the video and some things seemed "manipulated".
I believe it was about 3:30 in, he said it was the Western side that would slide into the ocean.
A bit later, the graphics showed it being on the South West.
By the time the video was over, the graphics had the South East section falling into the ocean.
If it is in fact the West side as described, the thrust will be towards Africa and not into the open Atlantic. That said, the directional wave and subsequent damage is proportional. Take a look at the 2004 Indonesian tsunami and the damage (or lack thereof) in countries that weren't hit with the main directional hit.

I also want to question the height of the tsunami as it's crossing the ocean. At 4 minutes in, it was referenced as being 3000 feet high. It may be that way initially (within a few miles of the site), but to imply that the wave would retain that height is quite misleading.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

If LaPalma occurs, it will be a total disaster for the entire east coast. I have watched several documentaries about it, and believe me, it will be very very bad. The world economy crashing ? Most likely , anyway what is left of it. Lets just say that a little over 1/4 of our population is on the east coast, and the tsamani is configured to going several miles inland, especially since there are really no mountains out there to stop it. 

See, if you would have all been in the Navy, you would have learned how to tread water for days and days ! Next


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The USN no longer requires the sailors to know how to swim or tread water...... 

This is like any disaster warning - they are talking absolute 'worst case scenario', and reality will likely be somewhat less. However, our main shipping ports, our power plants, and many housing areas would be damaged or destroyed. The wave would lose a LOT of height and power once striking shore, but tsnamis have a huge amount of power driving them. Even at a low height, they will topple buildings, undermine structures, bridges, etc.
I'd really hate to be in the Chesapeke Bay Tunnel when that thing hits.......


----------

